# Specials > Testing Ground >  How do you take down an old post thanks

## tailblue silver

Ive got a few posts about and would like to take them down so others have the room for there post thanks

----------


## jacko

tell a mod that it s spam. they.ll soon take it down for you.  and i thought spam was something one made a sandwich with . ::  ::  ::

----------


## Westward

> Ive got a few posts about and would like to take them down so others have the room for there post thanks


Just close them, 
ought to look on left hand side of page/bottom of post and click on close thread.

----------


## Alrock

> Ive got a few posts about and would like to take them down so others have the room for there post thanks


Didn't know there was limited room for posts...

----------


## broch

click on the triangle which is on the grey line at the bottom of the thread or post and type 'please remove' in the message box. (down below here next to the star).

----------

